# Fixed Background



## Honda_Civic_R (4. Januar 2004)

Guten Morgen alle!

Habe gehört ich soll mein background Bild mit fixed background machen, da wenn einer eine Auflösung von 1280x768Pixel hat das background richtig verschoben ist! 
Das Background Bild ist 1024x768Pixel gross!

Ist meine erste Page und habe noch nicht so grosse Ahnung von php!
Wie würde dann das jetzt aussehen mit fixed Background (code)?

body {
background-image: url(Images/background.jpg);
}

So sieht es mom aus (mache es mit Dreameaver MX 2004)!
Wenn ihr noch meine Seite braucht: 
http://www.simons.ch.vu
Den direkten Link zur Seite wo isch das fixed Background möchte: 
http://marcluethi2.homeunix.com/~busi/index.php

Danke schon im Voruas!  

MfG

Honda


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Januar 2004)

1. Hier geht es nicht um PHP, sondern um HTML, bzw. CSS -> falsches Forum.
2. Was meinst Du mit "verschobenem Background"? Das einzige was ich sehe, ist das übliche Kacheln des Bildes - meinst Du das? Soll das Bild nicht gekachelt werden? Soll es nur einmal angezeigt werden?


----------



## Honda_Civic_R (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ja genau so meine ich das!  

Bei der Auflösung 1024 geht es super, aber sobal einer 800 oder 1280 hat sieht es einfach ... aus!


MfG

Honda


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Januar 2004)

```
body {
background-image: url(http://example.com/yourbg.jpg);
background-repeat: no-repeat;
background-attachment: fixed
}
```

Das sollte eigentlich reichen


----------



## Honda_Civic_R (4. Januar 2004)

Danke probiere ich das einmal!


MfG

Honda


----------



## split (4. Januar 2004)

Ich würde dann aber noch einstellen, dass das Bild nur einmal in der Mitte angezeigt wird (falls die Auflösung größer ist als 1024x768):

body {
    background-image: url(http://example.com/yourbg.jpg);   /* Background-Url */
    background-repeat: no-repeat;                                                              /* Background wiederholt sich nicht */
    background-attachment: fixed;                                                               /* Background scrollt beim scrollen nicht mit */
    background-position: center center;                                                     /* Background wird genau in der Mitte des Screens angezeigt */
}

Das "background-position: center center;" kannst du natürlich auch in "background-position: left center;" umwandeln, falls du willst, dass beim Hintergrund der linke Rahmen immer angezeigt wird.


----------



## Honda_Civic_R (4. Januar 2004)

Sieht schon viel besser aus!

Aber ist es noch möglich das sich dann das Background Bild noch gerade anpasst an die Grösse?

Edit: Probiere das auch gerade noch einmal!


MfG

Honda


----------



## Honda_Civic_R (4. Januar 2004)

Die letzte Variante sieht am besten aus!

Nur kann man dann die Navigation wegen den Farben nicht mehr so gut sehen, aber das ist ja noch ein kleines Problem  


Danke für deine Hilfe!

MfG

Honda


----------

